
Ask HN: How do you navigate being assigned to uninteresting projects? - anti_ageism
I work as a sort of scientific programmer and am  well paid for what I do. However, when I joined the (medium size) firm, I was assigned to a project that is somewhat interesting but ultimately unrelated to what I&#x27;m both good at or interested in. I figured that I should learn these new skills and it would get more interesting over time, but it&#x27;s mostly led to a lack of interest in work and envy of my coworkers who are in groups that work on &quot;sexy&quot; projects.<p>I asked about transferring, but I got the impression it would &quot;reset&quot; me experience-wise, and didn&#x27;t seem guaranteed to give me interesting work. On the flip side, I have a great boss who I am reluctant to leave because that&#x27;s pretty rare.<p>I&#x27;m sure this is a common feeling. Is this just a case of &quot;the grass is always greener&quot; or should I consider finding something new? How do you navigate these kinds of questions for yourself?
======
oopandya
I face a similar dilemma too. A good work environment is hard to come by and I
relate with your reluctance to lose it. I guess you just have to weigh what
comes higher on your priority list- mentally satisfying projects or nice boss.

P.S.- wouldn't hurt to consider what will look better on your resume :)

